# spraying high popcorn ceilings



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I just took a look at a job where the popcorn ceiling in the living room and upper hall needs to be sprayed...The walls are about 24' and are not to be painted...I've never attempted to do an interior spray job with this degree of difficulty before...Considering that I'm out of work presently I may take it on...Suggestions?

I think I'd use an extension ladder and use blue tape all the way around [using a putty knife to smooth the tape down}and then use a roll of Poly combined with 1 1/2" green tape over the blue at the ceiling...Then undrape the poly and go around a second and third time until the poly hits the floor...I think the rolls of poly only open up to 8'...

Next I'd rent a big azz step ladder and use a pole extension to spray the ceiling...

Apparently the roof leaked and there was water damage...They attempted to touch it up but it really stands out as too white compared to the rest of the ceiling..There are 3-4 big blotches of white...The roofer is responsible for paying me...I'm guessing two guys and one day,a couple pails of super spec flat white and 6-7 rolls of poly and a bunch of tape....I'm going to bid $1200 for my trouble and I'm sure the roofer will freak out...lol..The house has been sold and the occupants are slowly moving out.

Thoughts on my method?

Yeah I'd love to have a scafford but have never set up something that high.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Here are a few pics of a 20' high room where we had to float the ceiling out and do a knockdown. We used 3 sections and this room had hardwood floors. We applied rosin, then 1/4" luan sub-flooring over it, taped it all in place then rolled on the wood. Our plastic was attached to the crown with 1 1/2" tape and we draped from a 400' roll. Do not remember how wide the plastic was but we were dropping large wide sections at a time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I do it like Jack does, I buy the 400x12 for this and roll it all the way to the floor and do twelve foot sections, if 9' is easier for you buy the 400x9

Funny part about this job is they may have been able to spray a little bleach mix to eliminate the stain without a sheen flash or color issue.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

before I would even start, I would want the Home owner to pay me and let them deal with the roofer.

Sounds like your method might work. Has the ceiling been painted before? if so then you can back roll that sucker when spraying it to make it look nicer.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> before I would even start, I would want the Home owner to pay me and let them deal with the roofer.
> 
> Sounds like your method might work. Has the ceiling been painted before? if so then you can back roll that sucker when spraying it to make it look nicer.
> 
> Pat


I spec for two coats on unpainted popcorn other wise they can look blotchy.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I do it like Jack does, I buy the 400x12 for this and roll it all the way to the floor and do twelve foot sections, if 9' is easier for you buy the 400x9
> 
> Funny part about this job is they may have been able to spray a little bleach mix to eliminate the stain.


Probably should have worded my post different. The 400' roll sits on the floor and its pulled up to the ceiling against the wall and another guy cuts at the floor and starts pulling out another run and walking it up to meet the guy at the ceiling. Rinse and repeat, went quick. We were rolling mud 2.5 hours after we showed up at this job. Had to move all their stuff to other portions of the house before we did anything.

If moving scaffold in I would suggest wrapping things near the doorway (entrance) with drops and double them up good so not to damage anything hauling gear in. We padded the nosing on the steps too. Last thing you want is to bang up the job.

We take pictures of the TV setup (wires) before disconnecting, furniture, pictures, plants etc so these items can be placed back without interaction from the HO. They like things seamless. In this case we had to disconnect the TV but keep their internet live as this job would go 3 days.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Probably should have worded my post different. The 400' roll sits on the floor and its pulled up to the ceiling against the wall and another guy cuts at the floor and starts pulling out another run and walking it up to meet the guy at the ceiling.


Good point, not sure why I expressed it back words for a high ceiling height.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I do it like Jack does, I buy the 400x12 for this and roll it all the way to the floor and do twelve foot sections, if 9' is easier for you buy the 400x9
> 
> Funny part about this job is they may have been able to spray a little bleach mix to eliminate the stain without a sheen flash or color issue.


My paint store only sells rolls of poly that is 8' wide when opened..I buy the ultra lite stuff...I'll have to look around for the 12' rolls,maybe HD sells them?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> before I would even start, I would want the Home owner to pay me and let them deal with the roofer.
> 
> Sounds like your method might work. Has the ceiling been painted before? if so then you can back roll that sucker when spraying it to make it look nicer.
> 
> Pat


No,never painted before..The house is 5 years old...I never backroll popcorn...I usually spray in both directions.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Here are a few pics of a 20' high room where we had to float the ceiling out and do a knockdown. We used 3 sections and this room had hardwood floors. We applied rosin, then 1/4" luan sub-flooring over it, taped it all in place then rolled on the wood. Our plastic was attached to the crown with 1 1/2" tape and we draped from a 400' roll. Do not remember how wide the plastic was but we were dropping large wide sections at a time.


I've never had any experience using a scafford...Looks pretty intimidating...I might have some company set it up and haul it away.

I didn't notice if this had hardwoord or carpet...Will the scaffold wheels ruin hardwood floors if only a drop is put over it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> I've never had any experience using a scafford...Looks pretty intimidating...I might have some company set it up and haul it away.


Cheaper to rent and to talk a buddy into helping set up. 

If you do not go the scaffold route use a 10 or 12 foot step with extensions of course the latter will not aid you in covering lighting. 

Scaffold is best if you have a helper to move you so you are not climbing up and down again and again.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

They are simple to setup but I understand if you never did it before. The foremost section you see in the photo with the steps is the same on the other side. These two identical sections are held by those cross braces and locking pins hold them in place. When the first section is standing you would set a new ladder section on top of the 1st level. The 2nd level sections fit onto the posts of the previous level and also lock in. You can get both end sections locked onto the 1st level and then attach the cross braces. Repeat for each level. At some point you need to add some platforms where you need them. After you have the first level standing, you can then add the wheels by lifting up one end and another guy lining up the wheels and sliding a pin in. Lock everything in place as you go and double check your setup.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I did a 35' ceiling this past summer and we rolled it. I thought about spraying but it just made more sense to cut and roll. the floor was slate which we covered with two drops and then two layers of corrugated cardboard. I think we used 3 sections of staging and a step ladder to reach the peak.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah it would be difficult to put the poly up if your ladder is leaning against a wall,and the one light fixture would be near impossible to cover using a step ladder,I agree.

Scaffolding can be rented for $150/week...This could take a few days and I don't want to be rushed ....


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> I've never had any experience using a scafford...Looks pretty intimidating...I might have some company set it up and haul it away.
> 
> I didn't notice if this had hardwoord or carpet...Will the scaffold wheels ruin hardwood floors if only a drop is put over it?


IF ON HARDWOOD 4 PROTECTION I WOULD BUY A ROLL OF BUILDERS PAPER AT ANY BOX STORE STRETCH OVER SUBSTRATE WITH A INCH OR TWO OVERLAP MASK SEAMS AND PERIMETER . THEY ALSO MAKE SOFT ROLLERS WHEELS 4 SCAFFOLDING 4 INTERIORS . U MENTION WATER leak spot prime bin spray or cover stain,kilz whatever then as base coat i would spray overall with a stainblocking latex primer,followed by latex topcoat 4 uniformity. as of scaffold set up, what goes up must not come down! with an aid of a helper u should do fine with it.study the great and helpful pictures on this thread.it also helps to pull up scaffolding sections with sturdy rope when up so far. same way when taking down.also hoisting up tools in a bucket will be safer also. safety 1st. just got done myself last month with a 24 footer. also with the plastic i just taped the 2 together. had also a hard time finding lengths.painters tarps under your scaffolding have a tendency to bunch up making it extremley hard to move around and makes it slippery underfoot.bunches up.go 4 it! GOODLUCK ON BID AND JOB.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

If it's over hardwood you can go to furniture or appliance stores and ask for big boxes. I actually know a guy that owns a piano store and I can get triple thickness corrugated cardboard from him if I want it. That stuff is 1/2" thick!


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Check around, there can be a big variance in rental pricing. I get that much scaffold for $110/month. Plus delivery if you need it. For masking the quickest is double sided drop cloth tape, then stick poly to that. Might have to touch up the walls in a few places but at 20' height will be unnoticed. Also, if spraying stucco now I use BM Alkyd dryfall. It's basically cloud white, super cheap, sprays well and dries fast! Try to upsell the rest of the house to the HO if anything needs painting.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

mudbone said:


> IF ON HARDWOOD 4 PROTECTION I WOULD BUY A ROLL OF BUILDERS PAPER AT ANY BOX STORE STRETCH OVER SUBSTRATE WITH A INCH OR TWO OVERLAP MASK SEAMS AND PERIMETER . THEY ALSO MAKE SOFT ROLLERS WHEELS 4 SCAFFOLDING 4 INTERIORS . U MENTION WATER leak spot prime bin spray or cover stain,kilz whatever then as base coat i would spray overall with a stainblocking latex primer,followed by latex topcoat 4 uniformity. as of scaffold set up, what goes up must not come down! with an aid of a helper u should do fine with it.study the great and helpful pictures on this thread.it also helps to pull up scaffolding sections with sturdy rope when up so far. same way when taking down.also hoisting up tools in a bucket will be safer also. safety 1st. just got done myself last month with a 24 footer. also with the plastic i just taped the 2 together. had also a hard time finding lengths.painters tarps under your scaffolding have a tendency to bunch up making it extremley hard to move around and makes it slippery underfoot.bunches up.go 4 it! GOODLUCK ON BID AND JOB.



I bid the job for $1200, 2 coats flat white... 24' Walls to be protected and not painted...The guy tells me he has another painter who'll do it for $750..He wants me to match because I'm the more professional looking...I refused to match ...end of story.

It's a living room and upper hallway...maybe less than 2 pails of Superspec flat needed ,with 3-4 rolls of poly,Lots of blue tape, cardboard for floor and scaffold rental...Probably 8 hours work for two guys...


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

For you guys running scaffold over carpet.....how do you protect the carpet? 

I've put down drops and then a layer of 3/4" plywood (I had the plywood leftover). The scaffold tower rolled beautifully on the ply but it sure was a lot of labor to hump all that 3/4" ply in and out of the house.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> I just took a look at a job where the popcorn ceiling in the living room and upper hall needs to be sprayed...The walls are about 24' and are not to be painted...I've never attempted to do an interior spray job with this degree of difficulty before...Considering that I'm out of work presently I may take it on...Suggestions?
> 
> I think I'd use an extension ladder and use blue tape all the way around [using a putty knife to smooth the tape down}and then use a roll of Poly combined with 1 1/2" green tape over the blue at the ceiling...Then undrape the poly and go around a second and third time until the poly hits the floor...I think the rolls of poly only open up to 8'...
> 
> ...


I have done quite a few houses like this and even some commercial jobs which are similar in nature. The easiest way is to get the scaffold since a lift can't be used. It's easy to set up. Off the scaffold, use 144 inch plastic on a masker. Since it is 24 foot, you should get away with doubling up down the wall. If you cant find 144 inch, use 99 or whatever. You could also use the other method of just regular poly, but this is a lot faster in my view. I usually use 3 to 4 mil plastic on the floor to make sure it is protected very well because of the foot and scaffold traffic. And spray away. Popcorn ceilings are some of the easiest to spray. Your price is never too high on one of these jobs. The more risk, the bigger reward.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

CK_68847 said:


> I have done quite a few houses like this and even some commercial jobs which are similar in nature. The easiest way is to get the scaffold since a lift can't be used. It's easy to set up. Off the scaffold, use 144 inch plastic on a masker. Since it is 24 foot, you should get away with doubling up down the wall. If you cant find 144 inch, use 99 or whatever. You could also use the other method of just regular poly, but this is a lot faster in my view. I usually use 3 to 4 mil plastic on the floor to make sure it is protected very well because of the foot and scaffold traffic. And spray away. Popcorn ceilings are some of the easiest to spray. Your price is never too high on one of these jobs. The more risk, the bigger reward.



Which masker are you talking about?......do you have a link or picture of the 144 on a masker?...I have a 3m masker but the poly rolls are certainly not 144" wide...


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Which masker are you talking about?......do you have a link or picture of the 144 on a masker?...I have a 3m masker but the poly rolls are certainly not 144" wide...


The 144, 108, 99, 72, 48 are rolls of plastic you put on the masker, and it will drape down. It is lightweight and keeps folding out. It is good for projects like this and very fast, if you have used these rolls of plastic before.

Here is a quick link showing you the 144 inch roll. http://www.shop3m.com/70005020667.html


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

CK_68847 said:


> The 144, 108, 99, 72, 48 are rolls of plastic you put on the masker, and it will drape down. It is lightweight and keeps folding out. It is good for projects like this and very fast, if you have used these rolls of plastic before.
> 
> Here is a quick link showing you the 144 inch roll. http://www.shop3m.com/70005020667.html


Yeah I've used those for windows outdoors...They have a lot of uses...That being I'm not sure why you would use that if you are 24' up and need to cover an entire wall...It only drops down 144".


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess you could drop it down the other way, the 60 ft way... but then you are only going to get 2 runs out of the roll of plastic. Just use regular painters plastic, the big roll... drop it down, cut it, unfold, tape and repeat.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Yeah I've used those for windows outdoors...They have a lot of uses...That being I'm not sure why you would use that if you are 24' up and need to cover an entire wall...It only drops down 144".


I have done it many times like this. That is why I said to double up. You are looking at exactlly 24 feet then. We just did a room that was probably 2000 ft. in a similar fashion where we put dryfall on the ceiling, and in no time it was masked. I am just saying it is a lot faster if you are good with the masker. Some people dont this this method because they haven't masked enough with the 3m rolls. I remember when i was young, and we had to poly off walls with big rolls of plastic, it sucked compared to this way. 

It would work great if you have 3 guys. Two guys moving the scaffold while the one tapes. Tape next to your ceiling precisely with 2 inch tape. Then go around quick with your masker on top of the tape and drape. You are at 12 feet. Get down on a lower section of scaffold and do the same thing, and you are 24 ft down to the ground. Your ceiling will take no time to spray. Go back the next day and pull everything.


----------

